# Friction Paste?



## crbrocket (Oct 13, 2008)

I just bought a Carbon Fiber handlebar and the instructions recommend using friction paste for installation. The LBS I go to says they never use any and just install CF bars dry. A friend of mine who installed one also claims it's not needed. 

Just wanted to know what you all think. Should I get some?


----------



## dereknc (Oct 27, 2007)

You may get by without it but the results of a riser bar slipping can be disastrous. I've had the Easton Monkeylite on my bike slip even with friction paste but it was mainly due to the bolts in my EA50 stem working loose. A little loctite on the bolts and the bar hasn't slipped since but I also use friction paste just to be on the safe side. 

If you can't find any friction paste you could try it dry and be careful on the first several rides to see if it slips. If you've got a straight bar the lack of friction paste shouldn't be as much of a safety concern.


----------



## cjn1014 (Jul 28, 2007)

tacx carbon paste, it's red with little plastic spheres imbeeded in the grease. works great for slipping seatposts, too. 
http://www.amazon.com/Tacx-Dynamic-...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1241317975&sr=8-2

shop around, i don't remember it being this expensive, but i might have a smaller container, and i'm too lazy to check the basement right now...


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Clean and dry is all you ever need, those pastes are a marketing gimmick. Hard to believe anyone actually uses them, they don't use them on aircraft do they!


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

4JawChuck said:


> Clean and dry is all you ever need, those pastes are a marketing gimmick. Hard to believe anyone actually uses them, they don't use them on aircraft do they!


+1

But some tend to creak a little when dry. I usually put a tiny amount of regular grease on them.

Friction paste sucks, it creaks when it dries, it scratch and it also like to seize seatpost.


----------



## dereknc (Oct 27, 2007)

My carbon post slipped until I put the friction paste on it. It does work. Friction paste is created mainly for carbon and I haven't tried it on metal to metal yet.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

I use the Ritchey Liquid Torque, it's sold in small packs a couple of dollars each.
It is intended to reduce slipping between carbon and carbon (tipical issue carbon seapost/carbon frames). 

Despite the posts above, I find it useful (if not indispensable) when installing lightweight parts (carbon or aluminum seatposts clamped by weight weenies seatclamps that only use a 4mm ti bolt, and such).
Obviously you dont need it to install freeride parts, and on metal/metal applications. 
fab


----------



## sstorkel (Nov 24, 2008)

Megaclocker said:


> Friction paste sucks, it creaks when it dries, it scratch and it also like to seize seatpost.


Agree.

In addition to mountain bikes, I also ride road bikes. My last road bike purchase was a Cervelo RS. It came with a nice carbon fiber seatpost. The post was covered with _C_ervelo-_R_ecommended _A_ssembly _P_aste . After a few months, the C.R.A.P. dried up, leaving a layer of grit all over the post. Of course, I didn't know this until I tried to move the post and scratched the Hell out of it! Cleaned all the grit off of it, put it back in, and haven't had the darn thing slip once. Learned my lesson: I'll only use this stuff as a last resort after everything else fails...


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

regular boring tooth paste works also for bars on stems and ODI grips. 

It gets a little gummy and grippy. The very fine abrasives hold but dont scratch badly. It will dull a shinny surface, but nothing deep.

Never tried it on a seatpost.


----------

